# Widebody and bagged? YES OR NO?! check this



## emir10 (Jan 29, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVme1GOiHUs

What are you opinions on this wide body and bagged 370z? 

Honestly i think this is one of the cleanest 370z in the world ... 
but thats just me lol.


----------



## RTguy (Dec 23, 2017)

Yes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

